# should I be using other fertilizers?



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

In one tank, I have 1 windelov and narrow leaf java ferns, 2 anubias nana, 2 amazon swords and cryptocoryne. I use root tabs around the crypto and sword.
In the other tank I have 2 amazon swords, 3 grasses and a windelov java. Again, root tabs for swords and grasses.

I use Flourish once a week. Should I be using Excel or Flourish nitrogen also/instead? I've heard of some bad experiences with Excel (melting plants and killing fish).
Currently, I'm battling high nitrates in tank#2. Phosphate is low--.25 or less.

Also, what makes a plant melt? My narrow leaf java is growing holy and brown, but there are tons of new leaves and shoots (roots) on those leaves. Thinking this is still a healthy plant?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you keep your nitrates at 15ppm and your phosphate at 1ppm you should not need to fertilize. You can possibly use flourish to accomplish this, but I find it easier to buy the separate chemicals and add as required after testing.

A common problem with java fern is too much light. Brown algae grows on the leaves and they disintegrate. Remove the damaged leaves.


----------



## underwatergirl (Nov 26, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> If you keep your nitrates at 15ppm and your phosphate at 1ppm you should not need to fertilize. You can possibly use flourish to accomplish this, but I find it easier to buy the separate chemicals and add as required after testing.
> 
> A common problem with java fern is too much light. Brown algae grows on the leaves and they disintegrate. Remove the damaged leaves.


So I need to raise phosphate levels once nitrate is under control? I don't want to add Flourish too soon if the plants aren't using the nitrates already. Thanks for all the advice also. I'm not looking for an "easy out". I do search for answers before posting new questions  And as I've been told by some wise hobbyists, every tank is different, so it can't hurt to ask  I'll look up how to remove the new growth on the java ferns because if I cut off the brown leaves, all new stuff goes too!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If the new growth is off of the old leaves, the plants could be creating offshoots as a survival mechanism. The new plantlets will get roots and you just pull them off and plant.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

I keep all those plant species, and honestly i wouldnt bother with excell or co2 at all. At least in my tanks, anytime i've used excell or api co2 boost it just melts everything. Stem plants do ok, but heavy rooter plants i've never had luck with using anything other then some flourish on a 1-2 a week schedule. Lighting is umportant as well as those plants dont like high light situations, or too long of a light schedule.

What you described for your java fern is common for even pro-growers lol, it's almost mystery. It's just how that plant gets with almost everyone, i wouldnt worry about it much.


----------

